# mod_gzip2 apache module error



## GD (Sep 17, 2009)

after   `make install clean`    mod_gzip2 from www/
trying to load it in httpd.conf  I get:


```
httpd: Syntax error on line 105 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Can't locate API module structure `gzip2_module' in file 
/usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_gzip2.so: Undefined symbol "gzip2_module"
```

Should I use mod_deflate instead? They do the same stuffs?


----------



## anjar (Sep 19, 2009)

Changing gzip2_module to gzip_module silenced the error for me. I haven't tested it, but I assume it is working if it isn't barking at me.

The pkg-descr indicates that this module is simply mod_gzip for apache2. That could be why the module name is not gzip2.


----------



## GD (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes, the error goes away apparently. I will test later to see if it works. Thanks!


----------



## rill (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes
I Changing gzip2_module to gzip_module(httpd.conf), It's ok for me now.


----------

